# What would be a good starter vise for a novice.



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I'm thinking about starting to tie flies. I'm looking for a vise that is simple for a beginner to use but will also still be able to carry me along after i'm no longer a novice. I'm not sure I'll ever have the need for one as fancy as the "Ultimate Indexer", as I won't be pumping out mass flies.

I only fish in saltwater, so one that was better for bigger hooks would be best suited towards me. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Seems to be alot of talented people on here, just curious what is a necessity and what is not in a vise.

Thanks


----------



## tightloops1900 (Aug 16, 2011)

Renzetti traveller, or peak rotary! Cost more than a starter vice but you will never need to buy another vice, ever!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Anvil Apex vice! That's what I use. I have used a few of the dynakings and the Renzettis but my Apex is all I need or want. Sure, there is no doubt that the Renzetti and Dynaking are better but I don't think your flies will be 3-4 times better if you tie it on one of the high end vices. However, the price difference IS 3-4 times more for the highend Renzetti and Dynaking! I've had my Apex for 6 years now and I don't plan to ever upgrade! It's that good!
It comes with a clamp base and a platform base. I use the clamp base. I lock it down to my computer desk and it works great. It's also a rotary vice. Once again, It's not as great as a Dynaking but it works just fine. The rotation is smooth but its not 100% capable of rotating on the shank axis. You quickly lean how to use that to your advantage though.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I have been lucky enough to use a Renzetti but if I went broke and had to start over I would do this with a pair of vice grips except add a base.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'll put all advice into consideration. Although the last one is absolutely stunning to the eye, I think I'll take a more traditional approach. But if I was broke I'd definately go that route.


----------



## tkreitler (Oct 3, 2011)

+1 for the Anvil. I've had one for several years now and it's suited my needs just fine. It's held hooks from #4 to 7/0 without any slippage. The base that comes with it was a little light for spinning deer hair so I had a local machine shop make one out of 1" steel.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

You realize this is the beginning of the end here.  Next thing you know you are going to be creeping around craft stores and talking to teenage girls about the hottest nail polish colors.  

Seriously save some money and buy a decent vise. You'll probably end up trading up in the long run.  I have had vises from H and M, peak and now I have a renzetti presentation 4000. It's nice but I prob wouldn't spend the money again.  I think for the money the dyna king King fisher is the best option. 149.00 retail or try to get a used renzetti, regal, or dynaking they do pop up once in a while. 

If you still want to go cheap the griffin superior 1a is the best I have used 49.00 bucks.


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

i say get a somewhat lower end vise because fly tying is not for everyone and if you dont end up liking it you didnt just spend over 100 dollars on a vise your not going to use anymore. i have been using a vise from basspro that cost 20 bucks and i have had it for 4 years. now ill admit it sucks and i want to upgrade but it does work for a beginner vise.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> You realize this is the beginning of the end here.  Next thing you know you are going to be creeping around craft stores and talking to teenage girls about the hottest nail polish colors.
> 
> Seriously save some money and buy a decent vise. You'll probably end up trading up in the long run.  I have had vises from H and M, peak and now I have a renzetti presentation 4000. It's nice but I prob wouldn't spend the money again.  I think for the money the dyna king King fisher is the best option. 149.00 retail or try to get a used renzetti, regal, or dynaking they do pop up once in a while.
> 
> If you still want to go cheap the griffin superior 1a is the best I have used 49.00 bucks.


Yes I realize this is the end, my wife is the one still in the dark. Thanks for the advice. 

BTW, I never said I wanted to go cheap. I'm willing to spend whatever I have to, I just don't want to waste money on something unnessecary.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> i say get a somewhat lower end vise because fly tying is not for everyone and if you dont end up liking it you didnt just spend over 100 dollars on a vise your not going to use anymore. i have been using a vise from basspro that cost 20 bucks and i have had it for 4 years. now ill admit it sucks and i want to upgrade but it does work for a beginner vise.


I think tying my own flies is right up my alley. I need to steer my attention away from building rods for awhile. I find every time I build a rod, I have to accent it with a new reel. It's quite an expensive hobby. 
I'm looking for a vise that I wont have to upgrade to later. If that means I have to get a renzetti or dyna-king, that's fine. But if that's just like getting a lexus, when I could just get a nice toyota. I'd rather get the toyota and save myself 20 grand. 
I will look into that Kingfisher though, I'm also looking at the anvil also. 

Thanks for advice guys


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

Buy a rotary from the get go. Saves a lot of frustration on many flies.

Renzetti is my personal favorite but anything from peak, dynaking or anvil should treat you right. Enjoy and let us know if we can help with anything else


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

I own a Dyna King Barracuda and it will tie anything I want. I was using a Renzetti traveler before and really liked it but wanted to upgrade to a vise I could adjust the height of the hook shank on for rotary work. Frankly if the Renzetti presentation 2000 had been available back then I would have bought it instead. At the time the only Renzetti vise that had the functions I wanted was the Master and I just could not justify the price tag.

The weight of the Barracuda keeps it in place (pedestal version) but I tie on a lap board so I do feel the weight. Kind of a wash there.

The Barracuda is made out of stainless steel which makes it bullet proof but heavy and frankly chunky. The 2000 is sleeker and lighter but the aluminum could be more prone to cosmetic damage.

The Barracuda has ball bearings in it and that makes the rotary action smooth as butter. The 2000 does not have bearings (I think, it's been a while) but honestly I've never touched a Renzetti that had a problem so for me that is a non-issue.

The jaws and height adjustment on the Barracuda work very well. The grooves cut into the regular jaws have never ever given up a hook on me. The head is chunky though and this is my only real gripe about the Barracuda. When tying anything above about a size #8 this is a non-issue. I do however tie down to #28 sometimes, and even with the small jaws, the collet is bulky enough to really get in my way. I don't have that problem with my traveler and the head/jaw design is the same as on the 2000. The head weight on the barracuda is also substantial to the point that you feel it when using the rotary function. I got used to it, but have to compensate for the head wanting to swing down both on the up and down swing when rotating. This is not an issue with the 2000.

All in all the Barracuda is a beast. If I just tied large offshore flies or did a lot of deer hair spinning (lots of thread pressure), then I doubt I could do better. I think the 2000 is the better vise for smaller work and probably better for mid range work. For high tension work you may have to find a balance between not having to loosen the hex screw or not having the height adjustment move on you, but I have a tendency to hold the vise head when I really crank down anyway to keep the pedestal from shifting anyway so the adjustment would not move on me. I have to admit the Barracuda's chunky head does make for a nice handrest though.

Both vises are winners and are built to last a lifetime. For the work I do the 2000 just edges out the Barracuda but not enough for me to justify getting rid of the Barracuda and buying a 2000. Eventually I'll own both plus a vise specifically for tiny stuff.

Swamp


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I would buy used only because there are a ton of peeps that get a "high-end" vise only to find out tying is not for them...  The following are lifetime vises and you should not have a problem with them... If you do, most companies will warranty the vise, even if used.  A phone call directly to the vise mfr'er helps.

Here's what I would look for and good prices used:

Peak Vise: (Retail $150) $100 - $125 Great vise that has one of the best pedestals on the market.

Dyna-King Trekker: (Retail $249) $125 - $175 Exactly the same as the Barracuda Jr, but has an aluminum housing and delrin knobs.

Dyna-King Barracuda Jr: (Retail $369) $175 - $225 This is what I tie on now.  The best hook holding vise I've owned.  All stainless and tool steel construction. This is the last vise you will have to buy!  I bought mine used with the regular and midge jaws for $205, then sold the midge jaws for $40.  Technically, I bought my Barracuda Jr for $165, which is a steal!

Dyna-King Barracuda: (Retail $399) $175 - $250  Same as above, but larger and heavier.  Great vise if you can find one in that price range.

You can find these vises on Ebay, Craigslist or most fly fishing forums from time to time.  Be patient and keep looking for a great deal.

There was a Dyna-King Squire (non-rotary) on Ebay with a ton of accessories, include 2 pedestal and 1 clamp base that went for $137.50 this morning..  The vise alone retails for $199

I've only tied on a Renzetti traveler once and it was a good vise, but not to my liking.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for giving such detailed advice guys, I really appreciate it.
I will definately check out ebay and CL for those vises. I was reading a random forum, and people were literally giving away there Ultimate Indexers to the first person who messaged them. So I can understand the sense in looking for a used one, and the deals I may come across.

Thanks again


----------



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

x2 on the dynaking
Im using the dynaking kingfisher. it also has 360 degree rotation retails for $149 but you could probably find it cheaper somewhere

http://www.dyna-king.com/dtl_vises/?id=371&cat_id=4


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

I have had my Danvise for over a year and have had no complaints. It is a rotating vise that has a super clamp and good jaws and costs under a Franklin.


----------



## flafos (May 3, 2007)

I have been a Regal vise and it does what I need it to do and hard to beat for just over $100.00.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Thanks guys. I've been looking on ebay at a few of the vises suggested and doing some research on ones best suited for the flies I'll be tying.
Thanks everyone. And any other vises that haven't been mentioned, that are better for 1/0 up to 8/0 hooks, please let me know.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Did you see the Dyna-King Barracuda that ended last night? It retails for $395..  The vise with $50 - $75 worth of fly tying materials included went for around $215, which means net price for the Barracuda around $175 or so..

You could use it for years and break even or better..

There is a Dyna-King Professional on Ebay now for $150 and it is $299 new...


----------



## YanceyM (Jul 28, 2010)

> Thanks guys. I've been looking on ebay at a few of the vises suggested and doing some research on ones best suited for the flies I'll be tying.
> Thanks everyone. And any other vises that haven't been mentioned, that are better for 1/0 up to 8/0 hooks, please let me know.


I've got a DK ultimate indexer, and have had upto a 4/0 in it with no issues. It will hold all the way upto 8/0. They're jaws are awesome, It'll hold all the way down to a #22 if you do anything that small. Fantastic vise. Good luck.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

There's a Dyna-King Trekker on Ebay right now for $150 bid and a $175 buy it now price.. Like new!   This is the last vise anyone would have to buy.. They retail for $259.00...  Good deal for anyone..  Here's the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DYNA-KING-B...441?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2574988891

I would buy this in a minute if I didn't already have a Barracuda vise...


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> There's a Dyna-King Trekker on Ebay right now for $150 bid and a $175 buy it now price.. Like new!   This is the last vise anyone would have to buy.. They retail for $259.00...  Good deal for anyone..  Here's the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DYNA-KING-B...441?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2574988891
> 
> I would buy this in a minute if I didn't already have a Barracuda vise...


Damn, I just saw your post. I clicked the link and it was already sold.... bummer. Thanks for looking out though, I appreciate it.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > There's a Dyna-King Trekker on Ebay right now for $150 bid and a $175 buy it now price.. Like new!   This is the last vise anyone would have to buy.. They retail for $259.00...  Good deal for anyone..  Here's the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DYNA-KING-B...441?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2574988891
> >
> > I would buy this in a minute if I didn't already have a Barracuda vise...
> 
> ...


don't worry, I saw the post a few minutes after Bob posted the link and bought it on the spot. Should be here Fri/Sat. The funny thing is I rarely check in here much any more and for what ever reason decided to see what was going on the other night. Glad I checked. thanks Bob.


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

I love my peak rotary. Thats just me, plenty of vise for the money, built strong and a solid stable base. Can't go wrong IMO.


----------

